# Google sees biggest search traffic drop since 2009



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google's grip on the Internet search market loosened in December, as the search engine saw its largest drop since 2009.
> 
> That loss was Yahoo's gain, as the Marissa Mayer-helmed company added almost 2% from November to December to bring its market share back into double digits.


Here


----------

